# cat stopped purring?



## jajajas (Mar 6, 2011)

I recently adopted my cat from a shelter. when I met her there, she was a definite purrer, purring at me constantly. when I took her home, for the first few weeks she purred nonstop whenever I was in the room with her. however, she had a bad ear infection after that and was understandably in a grouchy mood, constantly scratching at her ears, swatting at people who approached her, and hiding under the bed. I took her to the vet and got medication. now (this is a month and a half later), her infection's cleared up but she doesn't purr much anymore: only late at night or early in the mornings. she seems more cheerful but is a little more easily startled/ anxious (maybe this has to do with the fact that I had to give her a topical ear medication once a day for a week, which she did NOT like). is it normal for her to still not be purring as much? what can I do to make her relax more?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Depends on the personality of the cat, the more attention and loving you give it, the more it wants. On the other hand, there are those that only want affection and loving on their terms and not yours, and by picking it up and loving it when it's not in the mood actually makes the cat standoffish. She probably did get turned off with the medication going in her ears, so is wary of you now when you come to her....."is she going to do something to me?" Just give her loving when she's _really_ in the mood for it and is seeking it. I know with my girl when I'm busy reading or computing, that's when she really makes a bug of herself. (lol) If I stop what I'm doing, cradle her like a baby and smother her with kisses, then she's decided she's had enough!


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Cats also purr when they're nervous so maybe she now feels safe in her new home.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

My previous cat wasn't much of a purrer after he was 6mo or so. As a kitten he was a purr-machine, but then it tapered off to a rare occurrence. Don't take it personally, I'm sure it's not you.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I've had some outdoor cats that never purred.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah my Don Gatito is going to be 1 year 6 months soon, and he stopped purring when he was 6 m. He went back to purring when my baby Sun died (she was his best and only cat buddy) and he was so depressed that used to stay with me on top of the bed purring and hugging me.
But then when the grief started to pass, he stopped purring again.

It has to do with cat's personality. Animality.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Both of my girls purred when they were little, but after they reached about 5/6 months old, they didn't purr as much. I rarely hear Muffs purr nowadays. Abby purrs when she's on my lap, although it's a very soft purr that you can barely hear. I tend to feel it more than I hear it. I think both of my girls are very happy, so I don't worry too much about their purring (or lack of purring).


----------

